# Anyone use marine tex?



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

Looking to fill holes on my cav plate of my motor herd it's pretty good stuff


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Filling a hole on a fiberglass hull...MarineTex
Filling a hole in a metal object...JBWeld


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

Was going to use Jb but herd mixed reviews on it people have told me if you don't keep good paint on it it corrodes


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeah, JBWeld has steel powder mixed into the epoxy as a filler.
If it isn't primed and painted it will develop rust spots. 
An alternative if you are worried about possible rust dots
is an aluminum powder filled epoxy like those offered by http://www.hypoxy.com/

Also important to remember to chamfer the top and bottom of the hole being repaired
so the chamfers act as locking tabs, when filled with the epoxy putty.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

If I remember correctly Marine Tex used to have a display at boat shows where they'd used the stuff to repair an engine block... I wouldnt' hesitate to use in for your purpose... If you're hesitant, just do a small spot and see what results you get. I'd use the gray color instead of white (if they still make it...).


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Marine tex is good to go on metal. Some body guys use it.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

I used a two part thickened marine epoxy. I put tape on one end of the hole so it would cure smooth and level and sanded the other side.


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

I used it on a metal bath tub that was white. It covered a very large hole in the tub, I puttied it up, sanded it down and it looked great.


----------

